# Obama Taps Tom Daschle For Cabinet Post



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sources Say Former Senate Majority Leader Accepts Post As Secretary Of Health And Human Services*








Tom Daschle (File) 
AP

CHICAGO (CBS) ― Democratic officials say former Senate Majority Leader Tom Daschle has accepted President-elect Barack Obama's offer to be Secretary of Health and Human Services.

The appointment has not been announced, but these officials say the job is Daschle's barring an unforeseen problem as Mr. Obama's team reviews the background of the South Dakota Democrat. They spoke on condition of anonymity because they weren't authorize to discuss the matter publicly.

Daschle, a close adviser to Mr. Obama throughout his White House campaign, recently wrote a book on his proposals to improve health care, and he is working with former Senate leaders on recommendations to improve the system.

"Daschle was an early and prominent supporter of the president-elect and is very likely to play a role in his administration," said CBSNews.com senior political editor Vaughn Ververs. "As someone deeply familiar with the inner workings of Congress, Daschle could be very effective in helping shepherd through health care reform, one of the incoming president's priorities."

Separately, Mr. Obama's transition team announced that Daschle will oversee the president-elect's health policy working group assigned to develop proposals and plans for action for the next administration.

Organizations seeking to expand health coverage were quick to praise the selection.

"Sen. Daschle has a deep commitment to securing high-quality, affordable health care for everyone in our nation," said Ron Pollack, executive director of Families USA. "His new leadership position confirms that the incoming Obama administration has made health care reform a top and early priority for action in 2009."

http://wbztv.com/politics/obama.daschle.hhs.2.868548.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

Obama promised change, and you get Clinton Era power brokers? If you see people running around with red tongues.... It's the KOOL-AIDE!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Looking at that pic Dashel looks like he had to swallow.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I always thought it was spelled like it sounds Dash-hole


----------

